# More White Bass



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Went out at 8:30am this morning.

Caught 8 white bass in bout 30 minutes, hit dry spell, then heavy
rain came.

Haven't eaten all day, lookin forward to more white bass basted
in Zatarain's for dinner tonight.


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

Gonna go out looking anyway but can someone give me some hope of finding fishable creeks or rivers around Mansfield this Sunday? If I do any good I will report Sunday PM.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good looking fish Pope! 

Land Big Fish !!!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeesh, they've got some fat bellies! are those eggs or food?
either way, seems like a good meal. fried fish sound great right now.


----------



## DanM (Mar 20, 2013)

There biting at Milton too, caught half a dozen trolling walley harness and a jr thunderstick.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

> Gonna go out looking anyway but can someone give me some hope of finding fishable creeks or rivers around Mansfield this Sunday?


There is usually a good white bass run at Pleasant hill reservoir. Fish the inlet river on the north west corner of the lake. Lots of places to fish the river. Use white twister tails or small spinners


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> yeesh, they've got some fat bellies! are those eggs or food?
> either way, seems like a good meal. fried fish sound great right now.


Fat bellies.


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

I went by the river tonite at pleasant hill, and it's high and muddy, but but couple more days it should be fishable, should start soon!!! Can't wait 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

I would guess that it was the spot I was fishing when u came down the hill and im to nice to say get out,good april spot for the last 40 years.


----------



## rayz of light (Mar 24, 2013)

went out in the woods off of 225 yesterday and caught 27!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

We only caught 3 between 6-830 last night...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

There in all fhe holes its finding what they want to hit on got 15 between gaskill and walnut st 5-7 yesterday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FultonRacing67 (Apr 15, 2013)

THE POPE said:


> Went out at 8:30am this morning.
> 
> Caught 8 white bass in bout 30 minutes, hit dry spell, then heavy
> rain came.
> ...


Nice catch...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone been out today????

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FultonRacing67 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thesilverback said:


> Anyone been out today????
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nope

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Anything yesterday or this morning? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Headed to the Mahoning River, right now to give it a go let you know how we did when we get back......


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Well I tried today & no luck . Talked to 4 other fishermen & they had no luck also, maybe Monday or some other day . They are fun to catch but I don't eat em & if any ones around you can have em ! But I might hit Atwood FUR some crappies in morning .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep. Not even a sniff for us from 5-8. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Couple warm days and "its on like Bing Bong Jack"!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Went yesterday, caught 3 in 3 hours it was still cold, when it warms up it will get better went in the evening...


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

????

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Thesilverback said:


> ????
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I went to Mahoning River and caught 3 "white bass" on Sunday if you were referring to my post....


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

I think he was asking if anyone went out on the 22nd. He tends to not fish and just ask questions. LOL. We'll find out today how its going, or at least he said we would. But that would mean he'd have to fish, then who will ask the questions? LOL x 2


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Was that your attempt at humor? Now your riding in the back of the truck!!! Headed out now will do my part and post results later.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Dirty Mudskipper said:


> I think he was asking if anyone went out on the 22nd. He tends to not fish and just ask questions. LOL. We'll find out today how its going, or at least he said we would. But that would mean he'd have to fish, then who will ask the questions? LOL x 2
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Got ya...........


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Zip, zero, zilch... LOL. Nice day though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yep I was up there also only FUR an hour & nothing , thought it would be a day FUR them to bite but not FUR me ! I did enjoy watching a turtle come out & sun it's self . That's half the fun of fishing watching wildlife !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yep I was up at end of 62 & only fished FUR an hour & nothing ! Thought last 2 days would make them bite but not FUR me . Did enjoy watching a turtle get up on a log sunning its self . 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Any word today? This rain should do something

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anyone caught anything the past few day's? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blaster55 (May 10, 2011)

I caught some Wednesday


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Caught 16 last night in the rain and when I went back out this morning, buddy went with me this morning and got another 6. All hit on a small rapala minnow and were fighting pretty good! It's on!


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Caught 8 on daredevil spoon at the spillway at apple at 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

